# waxworms for steelies???



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm having some problems finding maggots down here in Central Ohio for Steelies. Heading up to the Ashtabula River this weekend and wanted to know if anyone uses waxworms on a mini-foo rig for steelhead? Everyone down here sells waxworms. I guess I'll plan on buying maggots up by the lake, but wanted to know if anyone uses waxworms?
thanks in advance


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

The waxworms will work as well as the maggots, so yes just buy them.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I use them every once in a while on a blank hook in low water.. Do very well..
Might do that today. =)


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Try your local pet store.....

I have had some success with them just on a small hook, split shot, and float.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Second whooly, the pet store has them, and in bulk!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I used about 6 different forms of larvae last Winter and caught fish on all 6 of em. Found a bunch of different types in a dead rotting log and tossed them in a container and wasn't let down. That being said, Maggots will still always be option #1 for me.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Work just as good, but I prefer the maggots because they stay on the hook better/longer. Try drifting a single waxie once in awhile...you WILL be pleasantly suprised!


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

All the most common larval baits seem to be equally effective in my experiences with them. Maggots, however, stay on the hook best, whereas waxworms become waterlogged, get mushy, and fall/get pulled off the hook too easy. I have also had success with Gulp Waxies for steelhead and panfish. I have never caught anything with the old Gulp Maggots though.

John


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ParmaBass said:


> Found a bunch of different types of larvae in a dead rotting log and tossed them in a container and wasn't let down.


your telling me you didn't just pop um in your mouth and munch on um like some trail mix? bear grylls from man vs wild would have!!! man you wasted some good protein! lol  warning graphic!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I just about puked all over my keyboard when I saw the thing splatter all over his chin! Thanks for that...nice way to start off the morning....LOL


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

duuudddeeee... that. was. DISGUSTING! props to Bear, though! haha


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I did find some bigger ones similar to that, but didn't try them out on the Steel. I remember that episode though!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

sorry guys. figured u all watched man vs wild and survivor man! you think that ones bad search for the video where he eats the sheep eyeball!! hahaha


----------



## Stewball (Aug 29, 2009)

Saw a monster 32" female come out of the Chargin on Saturday 11/7 caught on wax worm and a black jig with red eye. Was a homemade jig with long black marabou.


----------

